#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste-Hilfe in der Natur >

## hustikuss

Hey ihr, 
da ich regelmäßig Outdoor Urlaube mache, würde ich auch gern etwas über Erste Hilfe in der Natur erfahren.
Kennt da jemand vielleicht einen guten Ratgeber, den er empfehlen könnte?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo.., 
ich würde an D>einer Stelle einmal eine Heilkräuterwanderung  mitmachen. Denn mna muss ja auch wissen um welche Pflanze es geht. 
So helfen das Drüsiges Springkraut - Gänseblümchen und Rosenblätter  gegen Insektenstiche.(Blätter zerreiben und den Pflanzensaft 
Den Spitzwegerisch und die Scharfgarbe benutzt mna bei kleineren  Verletzungen auch hier geht es um den Pflanzensaft. Das Gänsefingerkraut  benutzt man bei Krämpfen Taubnessel Tee (Waschungen) bei schlecht  heilenden Wunden. 
Nun Lindenholzkohle kann man anwenden bei leichten Vergiftungen  verbunden mit Durchfall. Die Kamille kennt fast Jeder. Augentrost bei  Bindehautentzündungen (Tee). Weidenrinde für die  Schmerzstillung. 
Es gibt da einige Bücher zum Thema. Es ist allerdings wichtig das man  sich schlau macht Denn z.B. auch der Bärlauch ist eine Heilpflanze man  kann ihn verwechseln mit der Herbstzeitlosen (Wiese)  und  dem  Maiglöckchen (Wald). Welche  insgesamt giftig ist.  
Ich habe ein etwas dickeres Buch zum Thema Heilpflanzen (innere und äussere Anwendungen allerdings sollte man da schon etwas mehr Wissen haben! Vor allem wenn es um die innere Anwendung geht. So eine kleine Verbandstasche passt überall rein mit dem allerwichtigsten!   Maiglöckchen und Bärlauch verwechseln? Nie wieder! 
Gruss Stephan 
Siehe z.B. -> Kleine Outdoor-Apotheke: Erste Hilfe mit frischen Pflanzen für Freizeit, Sport und Reisen

----------


## Yvonne0610

Danke Stephan für den Buchtipp "kleine Outdoor-Apotheke"

----------


## EdithMueller

Es gibt beim Deutschen Roten Kreuz spezielle Outdoor-Erste-Hilfe-Kurse, falls mal etwas passiert, wenn man weit weg von der nächsten Arztpraxis ist. 
Da gibt es auch ein Buch: Erste Hilfe Outdoor: Fit für Notfälle in freier Natur. 
Wenn du Heilpflanzen suchen willst, auf jeden Fall ein Buch mit guter Bebilderung - die Beschreibungen sind für Nicht-Botaniker oft schwer zu verstehen.

----------


## Tyrial

Die Idee mit der Wildkräuterwanderung finde ich super. Würde ich mich glatt mit anmelden.

----------


## Jan80

Eine solche habe ich auch schon mal mitgemacht und einiges draus gelernt. Kann es absolut jedem empfehlen.

----------


## Larunia

Da gibts bestimmt einige Kurse für Erste Hilfe und Ausbildungen in dem Bereich. Vielleicht bieten die so was auch an? Das mit der Heilkräuterwanderung hört sich schon mal echt super an. Da wäre ich direkt dabei. Ansonsten würde ich in deiner Region googlen, was es da so für Kurse gibt und wie viel die Kosten. Wäre zumindest eine Idee.

----------

